# Things from your childhood that would baffle young people of today



## hollydolly

I can think of many things that even my aged 40's daughter would be baffled/horrified or highly amused by ....that we all took for granted when I was younger

I'll start off with ........having to get up out of the chair to change tv channels.. and having only 3 channels to choose from

_What's yours..?_


----------



## RadishRose

Dialing a telephone (for young people)


----------



## Aunt Bea

The refrigerator with the tiny freezer compartment and the metal ice cube trays or maybe having a television made out of wood.


----------



## applecruncher

Washing machine with wringers


----------



## Ken N Tx

Opening a car/trunk door with a key.....


----------



## hollydolly

The word '' tranny'' meant  Transistor radio...


----------



## RadishRose

a rotary egg beater


----------



## hollydolly

Fast food was considered an occasional treat...


----------



## hollydolly

Stores which closed for 3 days over the holidays and no-one starved to death!!


----------



## applecruncher

Buying things on "lay-a-way" and not taking them home until they were paid for in full


----------



## JustBonee

Being the cool kid, with one of these ..  not an iPhone


----------



## AprilSun

Two party phone lines where you could listen to the other party's phone calls.


----------



## norman

We were country folks, if you were badly cut or injured you would die before you could get medical attention.


----------



## Sassycakes

My Sister my Cousin Jimmy and I had a lot of fun using one of these.


----------



## Ken N Tx

hollydolly said:


> I'll start off with ........having to get up out of the chair to change tv channels.. and having only 3 channels to choose from
> 
> _What's yours..?_


Adjusting the "rabbit eared antenna" for reception..


----------



## applecruncher

Girls not allowed to wear slacks to school, had to wear dresses/skirts even in cold weather.


----------



## hollydolly

Having to send a piece of tissue like paper called an airmail letter which took anything up to 3 weeks to arrive to your auntie in the USA or Canada.. and waiting for 3 more weeks for the reply...


----------



## hollydolly

shiny razor sharp sandpaper masquerading as toilet roll


----------



## applecruncher

Dialing "0" for the operator to make a long distance phone call, then watching the clock very closely.

Calling "collect" to reverse charges - my poor mom got a lot of those calls.


----------



## Lc jones

Actually getting up to change the TV channel


----------



## RadishRose

Making prank calls.....

is your refrigerator running?


----------



## hollydolly

Reverse charge calls  home from a public phone


----------



## Llynn

Not having TV
Network radio
half-court basketball for girls
automobile starter button on the floor
Duck and Cover drills
78 rpm records


----------



## hollydolly

Llynn said:


> Not having TV
> Network radio
> half-court basketball for girls
> automobile starter button on the floor
> Duck and Cover drills
> 78 rpm records


 LOL..I'm 64 and even_* I *_haven't a clue what half of your list is.... **


----------



## RadishRose

Adding machines


----------



## jujube

Almost all the stores closed on Sundays.

Going for a drive on Sunday afternoon, no destination in mind, just driving.

Going to a movie and spending hours there.  There were cartoons, newsreels, previews, then the "first" movie, followed by the "main" movie.  If it was really hot outside, you could just sit through the whole thing again.


----------



## hollydolly

Sanitary towel belts !!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

norman said:


> We were country folks, if you were badly cut or injured you would die before you could get medical attention.



I remember the days before every little town had an ambulance service.  

If someone was sick or injured you bundled them up and drove them to the hospital.


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> I remember the days before every little town had an ambulance service.
> 
> If someone was sick or injured you bundled them up and drove them to the hospital.


 We still do that now here... it takes an age sometimes for an abulance to get here so it's quicker often to just get the injured party to the hospital ourselves..


----------



## Aunt Bea

Look ma no hands and no helmet!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Department store Charge-A-Plates.


----------



## applecruncher

Car hops brought your food

Drive-in movies with sound speaker that attached to car window


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> Department store Charge-A-Plates.


omg, like my mother had! Wow, to see one again....


----------



## applecruncher

View Master

Kaledioscope


----------



## RadishRose

Things at school like mimeograph machines, paper cutters and the good, steel pencil sharpeners.
Slate blackboards and clapping the erasers.


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> Department store Charge-A-Plates.


 I've never seen one of those before....


----------



## hollydolly

Mail order catalogues,  and having to wait up to 28 days for something to arrive...

Spending winter nights indoors looking through the glossy catalogue and dreaming of things you know you'd never be able to get your parents to buy for you...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RadishRose

8 track tapes, probably cassette tapes.


----------



## norman

Mum took a lot of pictures and the rolls of film were mailed with the cash enclosed to Chicago for developing.  The rolls of film were picked up by our postman.  They were mailed back to us which took about 3 weeks.  This  I find it difficult to believe, but it was about 75 years ago.   lol


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


>


I think so, when I was very small.


----------



## applecruncher

RadishRose said:


> Things at school like mimeograph machines, paper cutters and the good, steel pencil sharpeners.
> Slate blackboards and clapping the erasers.



"Ditto" machines! We used to sniff that purple ink.


----------



## norman

hollydolly said:


>


I was told that an elf named Jack Frost did these and to my astonishment he still exits today, but you never see his art work very often anymore..


----------



## Llynn

hollydolly said:


> LOL..I'm 64 and even_* I *_haven't a clue what half of your list is.... **


Well some of it may be difference between the two sides of the Atlantic. Back in the bad old days, schools considered young ladies to be too delicate to run the full length of a basketball court so the sweet little things only used half the court to play.    US cars up and into the 1950s had a foot button on the floor to energize the starter.  Duck and Cover was all about the cold war. The govt told us that folding up in a ball under our school desk would protect us from A and H bombs.


----------



## Pecos

Ice boxes, wood cook stoves, and outhouses, I don't miss any of them, except the smell of the wood burning stove. Messing with firewood, no.


----------



## terry123

applecruncher said:


> Buying things on "lay-a-way" and not taking them home until they were paid for in full


Yes that's how I would buy my Christmas gifts for the kids.   Waiting for the Sears Christmas book, kids would pick out what they wanted and I would put what I could afford on lay a way.


----------



## Patio Life

When we live out in the country in forested area.
Going outside early in the morning, eating berries / wild apples / rhubarb / drinking from the creek. Playing in the forest all day and going home in the afternoon - at 9 yrs old.


----------



## terry123

78 and 45 vinyl records.  Right now my granddaughter is appalled because I asked her to make a deposit to my account using paper checks. She said, "Mimi, don't you have a debit card cause I can take a pic of your checks and deposit". No I don't as I am a target anyway waking with a cane and don't need someone watching me at an ATM, knocking me down, taking my ATM card, etc.  She could not believe I expected her to go into the Bank and make a deposit.  I just had a few miscellaneous checks to deposit as my SS is direct deposited. She learned something and I did too about what 21 year olds know!!


----------



## Llynn

Department store overhead cash trolleys. The clerk would put your money in a container and snap it to a wire that ran to a central cashier. She would pull on a hanging cord and the carrier would travel up the line. Then the cashier would take your money out, make change and write a receipt and then send back down to the clerk.

Three days to clear checks at your bank.

Xray machines in shoe stores.


----------



## applecruncher

I remember seeing the overhead cash trolley at a store back in the late 60s.... operated on some kind of vacuum. It seemed slow, cumbersome, and antiquated, even back then.


----------



## Kris148

Bonnie said:


> Being the cool kid, with one of these ..  not an iPhone


----------



## terry123

applecruncher said:


> Car hops brought your food
> 
> Drive-in movies with sound speaker that attached to car window


Sonics still has car hops!


----------



## Aunt Bea

hollydolly said:


>


Yup!

We used to stand on the hot air registers to warm up as long as we could before our bare feet started to burn.


----------



## terry123

Playing hop scotch for hours under a huge oak tree with friends.  We lived in the country and had good friends down the road.  We would play hop scotch and hide and seek while our folks visited on the porch and drank coffee.


----------



## hollydolly

Answering the phone with your home town or area.. eg...  Dublin 1212


----------



## hollydolly

Black and white TV...







..and the sheer delight ..when we first got colour.....


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

Is that a key for a clockwork toy, Ken?


----------



## Ken N Tx

hollydolly said:


> Is that a key for a clockwork toy, Ken?


----------



## hollydolly

Ah Ha!! i remember those key skates very well.... with the strap at the front and back, and often the strap would come loose and the skate would go under my foot and trip me up...


----------



## Ken N Tx

hollydolly said:


> Ah Ha!! i remember those key skates very well.... with the strap at the front and back, and often the strap would come loose and the skate would go under my foot and trip me up...


Most had only straps in the back, clamps held the front on.
.


----------



## Lara

1. S & H Green Stamps
2. Not having to "Press 1 for English"
3. Playing outside and exploring in your yard
4. Having daily chores
5. Owning a Sewing machine and sewing your own clothes


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## DaveA

applecruncher said:


> Car hops brought your food
> 
> Drive-in movies with sound speaker that attached to car window


And every so often someone would start up after the show, forget the speaker, and rip it right off of the post.


----------



## hollydolly

ken with regard the skates...  when I was a kid in the 60's we had plastic or leather straps at the front...not clamps...


----------



## hollydolly

In my neighbourhood Lara..we're fortunate that the kids despite having the latest technology, do still play outside , and in the parks.. 

I'd forgotten about not having to press 1..for English..


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Who didn't love putting a coin in the jukebox and hitting replay for your favourite song...?


----------



## bibbs

norman said:


> We were country folks, if you were badly cut or injured you would die before you could get medical attention.


I totally understand that.


----------



## Aunt Bea

It's comforting to know that some things never change.


----------



## jujube

Aunt Bea said:


> Yup! We used to stand on the hot air registers to warm up as long as we could before our bare feet started to burn.


As a kid,  I always slept in long voluminous "Mother Hubbard" flannel nightgowns that my grandmother made for me.  In the frosty mornings, I'd get dressed under the nightgown while standing over a hot air register.  The gown would billow out into a tent and there was plenty of room to get dressed under there.  It was always too cold to do anything upstairs besides burrow under the covers until the furnace had had to chance to warm things up for a couple of hours.


----------



## terry123

Lara said:


> 1. S & H Green Stamps
> 2. Not having to "Press 1 for English"
> 3. Playing outside and exploring in your yard
> 4. Having daily chores
> 5. Owning a Sewing machine and sewing your own clothes


Remember those too, Lara. In fact I still have a few books of those green stamps!


----------



## Warrigal

Boiling the copper to wash the clothes and linen, rinsing them in three tubs of clear water, using a mangle to squeeze out the last rinse that was tinted blue using a cake of blue wrapped in a piece of muslin, then dipping certain items in starch water before hanging them on an outside clothesline propped up with wooden poles.

Just attempting to describe this method of doing laundry sounds so improbable I don't think too many young people today would believe it but that is how my mother and aunts did the weekly wash when I was a child. The day after washing day was ironing day.


----------



## applecruncher

Taking off our shoes and wading in a river or creek
Roasting hot dogs & marshmallows on a stick (tree branch) over a fire.
Sleeping in the back yard in a homemade tent.


----------



## hollydolly

applecruncher said:


> Taking off our shoes and wading in a river or creek
> Roasting hot dogs & marshmallows on a stick (tree branch) over a fire.
> Sleeping in the back yard in a homemade tent.


 The kids still do that here  in the local villages...


----------



## AnnieA

Dimmer switch on the floor of pickups.


----------



## StarSong

terry123 said:


> Playing hop scotch for hours under a huge oak tree with friends.  We lived in the country and had good friends down the road.  We would play hop scotch and hide and seek while our folks visited on the porch and drank coffee.


I taught my kids to play hopscotch.  They loved it!  Will teach my grandkids when they get a bit older.

Most of these things I don't miss, though I do wish kids had the freedom to be out of adult reach that I had - and my children had. 

Adult fears and our perception that the world is too dangerous a place for kids has tremendously restricted this generation of little ones. Then the older group whines that kids spend all day playing video games.


----------



## Fyrefox

Shows on television like _*Howdy Doody*_.  My mother went to school with _"Buffalo Bob Smith."_


----------



## Llynn




----------



## fuzzybuddy

You had to put this stuff, called "film" into a camera. You could "take" 12-24 or 36 pictures, but you didn't see them. You had to drop them off at a pharmacy ( I guess they were sick), and wait a week until magically appeared in a thick envelope. Most were blurry, and you forgot why you took that picture. You brought them home and were supposed to put them in an album with black pages, but they wound up in a cardboard box in the closet , where they remain for decades.


----------



## Aunt Bea

*1952-* “Molly,” a ten-year-old strawberry roan, retired as the very last horse to pull a milk wagon in the city. A local tradition for years, the horses were well-loved by thousands of neighborhood children. One mother told the story of how she couldn’t put her child down for a nap each day until Molly had passed by on her route.


----------



## Llynn




----------



## charry

icicles inside the windows... .brrrrrr...


----------



## win231

Doing mathematics with a paper & pen instead of a calculator.


----------



## Ken N Tx

fuzzybuddy said:


> You had to put this stuff, called "film" into a camera. You could "take" 12-24 or 36 pictures, but you didn't see them. You had to drop them off at a pharmacy ( I guess they were sick), and wait a week until magically appeared in a thick envelope. Most were blurry, and you forgot why you took that picture. You brought them home and were supposed to put them in an album with black pages, but they wound up in a cardboard box in the closet , where they remain for decades.


----------



## Trade

Cigarette commercials on TV.

Sometimes even by famous athletes.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## applecruncher

Sitting down with paper and pen, writing a letter to someone.
Then, folding the letter
Put into an envelope
Write the person's name and address on the envelope
Put a postage stamp in the upper right corner
Take letter to mailbox or post office and mail it


----------



## DaveA

hollydolly said:


> Black and white TV...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and the sheer delight ..when we first got colour.....


I think that we got our  first TV when I was 16, in 1949.


----------



## jerry old

jujube said:


> Almost all the stores closed on Sundays.
> 
> Going for a drive on Sunday afternoon, no destination in mind, just driving.
> 
> Going to a movie and spending hours there.  There were cartoons, newsreels, previews, then the "first" movie, followed by the "main" movie.  If it was really hot outside, you could just sit through the whole thing again.


yep, all them things, purchased a junker for $100.00, age 16, ran 2 months.  Vehicle represented freedom, away from parental restraints
-does parental restraint still exist doesn't seem like it.


----------



## jerry old

applecruncher said:


> Sitting down with paper and pen, writing a letter to someone.
> Then, folding the letter
> Put into an envelope
> Write the person's name and address on the envelope
> Put a postage stamp in the upper right corner
> Take letter to mailbox or post office and mail it


when your pc crashes and you are busted, you can relive all those behaviors.


----------



## jerry old

Ken N Tx said:


> Most had only straps in the back, clamps held the front on.
> .


hold on here, hold on, need cement to skate, ain't no sidewalks in the rural, can't skate on dirt.


----------



## Sasha5113

Boston memory: it was the Cities Service sign you could see from the 1st base seats; it was a green trefoil, and it was mesmerizing.


----------



## applecruncher

Groceries and other purchases were put into brown paper bags.

Going to the electric, gas, and phone company to pay your bill in person.


----------



## hollydolly

DaveA said:


> I think that we got our  first TV when I was 16, in 1949.


 I wasn't born until well into the 50's...so I don't remember ever not having a TV...


----------



## jujube

The small tubes inside the old TV set would periodically burn out.  Sometimes you could tell which one was bad and sometimes you couldn't.  My dad would pull them out and go down to the drug store, which had a testing machine.  He'd buy a new tube and reinstall them.  We'd hope we hadn't missed anything.

Sometime in the late 1950's, we did something (can't remember what) that pushed my mother over the edge and she turned the TV to the wall for A WHOLE YEAR.


----------



## applecruncher

@jujube 

A year without TV?!  Child abuse!

@hollydolly

Well into the 50s...1955 is still a senior.
Baby boomer = born 1946 - 1964.


----------



## Pappy

Cast iron toys and banks.
6 party telephone line and you turned the crank to speak to an operator.
Skip jacks. A snow ski that you sat on.
Wind up toys made of tin.
Returning bottles for refund money. 
Wax lips and candy cigarettes. Bubble gum cigars.
Ink pens and ink wells. Usually leaked ink on your shirt.
The invention of ball point pens.
So darn many to list.


----------



## Lochkelly

We found out a few years ago from our now twenty-somethings, that when they were very little, they both thought _color_ didn't come into the world until their Dad and I were kids.  It was because all old photos, movies & tv programs were all black and white!!


----------



## StarSong

Remember when we all dreamed in black-and-white at least as often as we dreamed in color?


----------



## StarSong

Lochkelly said:


> We found out a few years ago from our now twenty-somethings, that when they were very little, they both thought _color_ didn't come into the world until their Dad and I were kids.  It was because all old photos, movies & tv programs were all black and white!!


We used to tell our kids we older than dirt... sure we HAD dirt when we were children, but nobody had named it yet.


----------



## hollydolly

applecruncher said:


> @jujube
> 
> A year without TV?!  Child abuse!
> 
> @hollydolly
> 
> Well into the 50s...1955 is still a senior.
> Baby boomer = born 1946 - 1964.


 Yes i know I'm a senior, but I don't ever remember not having a TV at home, so we must have had one pretty much around the time I was born...


----------



## Rosemarie

hollydolly said:


> ken with regard the skates...  when I was a kid in the 60's we had plastic or leather straps at the front...not clamps...



Mine were like that. They were adjustable so , as you grew, so did the skates.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

People did not just "plug in", and watch a TV back in the dark ages. One of the important jobs a dad did way back, when was to fine tune a TV, especially something called, the "verticle hold". Your dad would spend hours adjusting contrast, and other things; because the picture just didn't look right. Many guys used to prop mirrors up in front of TVs, as kids and wives just were poor judges on  picture quality. Saturday afternoon was usually reserved for this right. Of course the "correct"  picture was never tuned in.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Lochkelly said:


> We found out a few years ago from our now twenty-somethings, that when they were very little, they both thought _color_ didn't come into the world until their Dad and I were kids.  It was because all old photos, movies & tv programs were all black and white!!


I have been asked many times why our wedding pictures are black and white!!! 1963...


----------



## Liberty

Ken N Tx said:


> I have been asked many times why our wedding pictures are black and white!!! 1963...


Ask grandkid what he thought it was like when his grandpa and I were kids and he said "black & white?"


----------



## DaveA

Sasha5113 said:


> Boston memory: it was the Cities Service sign you could see from the 1st base seats; it was a green trefoil, and it was mesmerizing.


I remember that Cities Service sign that was in place outside of Fenway Park for many years.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

At 8:30, you all pile into a car. And drive to this one huge TV screen and watch only one channel for 2-3 hours. Instead of raiding the kitchen, you have to stand in line while a huge clock ticked of  15 minutes.


----------



## win231

Pecos said:


> Ice boxes, wood cook stoves, and outhouses, I don't miss any of them, except the smell of the wood burning stove. Messing with firewood, no.


I didn't know what an outhouse was until I was 30.  And a friend explained what a "Chamber Pot" was when I was 62.


----------



## hollydolly

I knew what an outhouse was by the time I was a toddler ( altho we personally as a family didn't have one) ... !!!....

I doubt any youngsters would know what one was...


----------



## fmdog44

A toolbox and fixing cars and reading a book.


----------



## Gary O'

applecruncher said:


> View Master
> 
> Kaledioscope


I'm still amazed at those 
Then again, I get rapt by those air driven wavy armed floppy promo guys


----------



## Gary O'

*Things from your childhood that would baffle young people of today*

The zip gun made from a clothespin
Took about 5 minutes to make



Terrorize gurls and frustrate teachers


----------



## Aunt Bea

I know they still make them but I don't know anyone that has used them in this century.


----------



## Lara

Memorizing phone numbers and using a phonebook with yellow pages...


----------



## Lara

Walkie Talkies
Viewfinders
Cap Guns


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Bea said:


> I know they still make them but I don't know anyone that has used them in this century.


That would be true of both the Traveler's Checks and women wearing hats like that.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> I know they still make them but I don't know anyone that has used them in this century.






StarSong said:


> That would be true of both the Traveler's Checks and women wearing hats like that.



I  used travelers cheques in China during Y2K, but not the hat


----------



## Lara

*Encyclopedias* w/higher standards (now we have to filter Wikipedia & Search Engines with their lies, bias, and companies controlling what we see)

*Library Card Files* (replaced by ILS software and iCloud's organization and storage)


----------



## Gary O'

Lara said:


> *Encyclopedias* w/higher standards (now we have to filter Wikipedia & Search Engines w their lies, bias, and companies controlling what we see)


As opposed to the pure truths of Funk and Wagnall's?


----------



## fmdog44

Do you all realize when people born in say, 1980 will look back when they are seniors and recall childhood technologies and laugh at them? I am an anti-techie mostly because I never needed it back then and same holds true for today.


----------



## Kimwhiz

Patio Life said:


> When we live out in the country in forested area.
> Going outside early in the morning, eating berries / wild apples / rhubarb / drinking from the creek. Playing in the forest all day and going home in the afternoon - at 9 yrs old.


Sounds like heaven.


----------



## Sunday.abovethe.grass.meh

I love that bit just above there ^ /\ /\ ^  ^ /\  about the rhubarb and drinking from the creeks, same here.  Lots of forest, some dale meadow or long stretches of horse and cow pasture, all mountains, berries here and there and sour apples and reg apples, running from horses, or ram sheep or maybe a mean goat here and there at the time. You know I don't know how far we walked to the schoolhouse but it was a long ways when you were little, some older kids had horses and I didn't get to but kids would hold their tails as the pony pulled them across the pond, oh yeah some giant pond right by the schoolhouse.   

YEah I guess-- one could say it was heaven.


----------



## Lc jones

applecruncher said:


> "Ditto" machines! We used to sniff that purple ink.


I loved the smell of that stuff!


----------



## Lc jones

Llynn said:


> View attachment 75602


Is this a slide rule?


----------



## Lc jones

fuzzybuddy said:


> At 8:30, you all pile into a car. And drive to this one huge TV screen and watch only one channel for 2-3 hours. Instead of raiding the kitchen, you have to stand in line while a huge clock ticked of  15 minutes.View attachment 75985


Mom and dad and us two girls would go to the drive-in movie,  kids in the back of the station wagon with pillows and blankets and after the cartoon we would lay down go to sleep and they would watch the adult main feature, wow that brings back memories


----------



## applecruncher

I remember mom popping a big brown paper grocery bag of popcorn and taking it to the drive-in.  Koolaid (sp) in a jug and paper cups to wash it down.


----------



## Pappy

Milking my grandpas goat, Rags.

View attachment 76387


----------



## Kimwhiz

I formed a bike gang when I was 7 called ‘heck’s angels’ since I couldn’t say hell. We rode everywhere. We had dense woods behind us in Georgia. We would spend all day running deep in the woods, no repellent or anything. We built forts, we played with bugs, we swam in a creek, we came home when it got dark.


----------



## StarSong

applecruncher said:


> I remember mom popping a big brown paper grocery bag of popcorn and taking it to the drive-in.  Koolaid (sp) in a jug and paper cups to wash it down.


When I was in my 20s I somehow got hooked on Kool-Aid.  While we were still dating my now-husband gave this to me.  It's had a place of honor in every one of my kitchens ever since, even though I long ago stopped drinking Kool-Aid.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Gary O'

*Things from your childhood that would baffle young people of today*

Not sure about 'baffle' but doubt they'd know this one...bet you guys do, tho;


Standing in the front seat of the ol’ chevy,
on the way to Monkey Wards, 
and yer gramma reaches over to put a pre-ripped half stick of doublemint gum in yer mouth
....that tastes like perfume and purse dirt


----------



## jujube

applecruncher said:


> I remember mom popping a big brown paper grocery bag of popcorn and taking it to the drive-in.  Koolaid (sp) in a jug and paper cups to wash it down.



Oh, heck yes!  There was no way my mother was going to PAY for popcorn and drinks.


----------



## jujube

My grandma always wore "rose sachet" liberally.  She kept all sorts of stuff stuffed in her bra.  Hankies, Kleenex, money (well, y'know, your purse might get snatched and you'd need money for the cab ride home).  

I'd be sitting in church and start sniffling.  Out would come a rose-scented tissue just in time.  Here would come the offering plate; out would come a rose-scented dollar bill for me to put in.  My hair would start falling over my eyes; out would come a rose-scented bobby pin.  Heaven knows what all she kept in the "vault", but she was always Johnny-on-the-spot with whatever you needed.  And it was always rose-scented.

To this day, when I smell rose-scented anything, I'm back sitting beside my grandma in church.  It's one of the most comforting smells I know.  

I wonder if kids today will remember their grandmas by their scents?


----------



## fmdog44

Ken N Tx said:


> Most had only straps in the back, clamps held the front on.
> .


And skating on lumpy cracked sidewalks


----------



## gennie

norman said:


> Mum took a lot of pictures and the rolls of film were mailed with the cash enclosed to Chicago for developing.  The rolls of film were picked up by our postman.  They were mailed back to us which took about 3 weeks.  This  I find it difficult to believe, but it was about 75 years ago.   lol



Yes;  The  One-Hour Photos and overnight developing were such an improvement.


----------



## Lc jones

StarSong said:


> When I was in my 20s I somehow got hooked on Kool-Aid.  While we were still dating my now-husband gave this to me.  It's had a place of honor in every one of my kitchens ever since, even though I long ago stopped drinking Kool-Aid.
> 
> View attachment 76390


My mom wouldn’t allow us to have Kool-Aid I had a deprived childhood LOL!


----------



## StarSong

Lc jones said:


> My mom wouldn’t allow us to have Kool-Aid I had a deprived childhood LOL!


My mother never gave us Kool-Aid either.  I stumbled on that magic elixir after moving out of my parents' house.


----------



## Suzy623

Ken N Tx said:


> Adjusting the "rabbit eared antenna" for reception..


And wrapping them in foil to get 'better' reception. Never figured out if that really worked.


----------



## Suzy623

Paying for long distance calls. Even if you were calling someone 30 miles away.


----------



## Suzy623

hollydolly said:


> Sanitary towel belts !!!


OMG! I can still feel the pinch! Hated those things...but couldn't live without them. And only a one-size-whatever-day pad size fits all!


----------



## Suzy623

I remember as a child going to visit relatives in Mississippi and in Tennessee.  MS relatives had out houses.  TN relatives also had out houses but only had a well outside for water.._cold_ water.  One of my aunt's owned a home built by the Wrigley family in TN.  I remember the Wrigley gum symbol on the front walk.  They had a pump inside at the sink for pumping in the water.  I must add that I was VERY young at the time!


----------



## jerry old

the iceman come'th:  Monday, wed, and friday
Boy, you better not let that ice pan slosh ovver
yes maw


----------



## applecruncher

Wrapping sandwiches in waxed paper, carrying a metal lunchbox to school. Lunchboxes sat unrefrigerated in the coatroom until it was time to eat.


----------



## Pappy

My grandma use to beat the crap out of her rugs with one of these things. Hung the rug over the clothes line and wham.


----------



## Judycat

The washtub and the washboard. Milk delivery in the milkbox on the front porch that held four quarts of milk. The milk came in glass bottles with foil tops. You'd wash out the bottles and put them back in the milkbox for next delivery day. Waiting in line to carry water from the pump on the street corner where you had to wait in line.


----------



## jerry old

JUDY CAT'S 
THE washtub and the washboard-remember? Oh yea.

LBJ is an idol in the hill country of Tx.  (he also lived in that region)...He sponsored several bills to build dams where the ladies would not have to go to the river and carry water for  laundry, cooking..
.'Gentleman, we must do something about the humpbacked women in my district.'
' (humpbacked from carrying buckets of water)  

LBJ and LbJ  alone was responsible for several dams being built in the area which made electricity possible, hydrants, then (one in front yard, later, maybe when it could be afforded faucets in the house) a washing machine-agitator/wringer type parked in front yard next to hydrant.

A washing machine?
Had to, the old woman was breaking my bones.
Oh...yea know about that


----------



## Sassycakes

I never saw these things other then in these pictures.


----------



## StarSong

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 76648
> 
> 
> I never saw these things other then in these pictures.


I never even saw the pictures until now!!!  
The people who thought up these crazy gadgets had way too much time on their hands...


----------



## moviequeen1

'Etch and Sketch
wearing white gloves and dresses at dancing school classes
shopping for Christmas presents 2 -3 weeks before the holiday


----------



## C'est Moi

applecruncher said:


> Wrapping sandwiches in waxed paper, carrying a metal lunchbox to school. Lunchboxes sat unrefrigerated in the coatroom until it was time to eat.


And we had peanut butter and no one died!!    (and for the easily offended, I know that peanut allergies are a thing. They just weren't back in the day.)


----------



## debodun




----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> View attachment 76904


I never was any good with this thing but my younger sister was a whiz!  Thanks for the memory jogger, Deb!


----------



## jaquie

What a trip down memory lane.  A set of encyclopedias was a treasure when I was "young" but now we have everything at our fingertips with our phones.  (I still like the feel of paper in my hand!)  My daughter presented me with a Nook a couple of years ago....I've used it but mostly so I could tell her that I had!


----------



## jerry old

When I go to bed I have a spiral notebook and pen, write great literature (sure I do) poems, random thoughts, fragments of stuff...
Still love that paper and pen, makes me feel smart (Ha!)
Pumping keys is great, so is pen and paper.
Smart Phones and this infernal machines (PC) are beyond me.
There is a lot to be said for the old ways.


----------



## debodun

Even I couldn't grasp the point (pun intended) of this game when I was a kid. Do they even sell these anymore? I always thought they were dangerous for a child's toy.


----------



## horseless carriage

As a young man there were two things prominent in my life. Cars and women, the latter being more dreamed than actual. But I can remember cars from way back. My first car was a 1955 Hillman Husky, I was 17, passed my driving test a week after my birthday. The Husky was quite a forgettable car, but I might digress a little bit about it another time. My second car that cost me all of fifteen quid, was a Morris Oxford. What type? Black, such was knowledge of cars, models and variations. But my Morris had a front bench seat. It also had an under dash ratchet hand brake and column change gears.

One of the best things that happened in my early youth was that I learned to dance. Latin, Ballroom, Jive that sort of thing, very handy because most towns and cities back then had ballroom dance floors. When the bands of the late fifties and sixties toured, it would be at a ballroom venue. Being a dancer gave me an advantage over those lads who would hang around in groups, hands in pockets, waiting for the DJ to play a slow smoochy record so that they could ask the lady of their desire to dance.

One young lady in particular took a complimentary interest in me. She was rather an accomplished dancer, so we got on very well. After a week or so, I started to run her home, there would always be the furtive kiss and a cuddle and then she would be off into her home. The kisses and cuddles became a little more adventurous but the problem was, her Dad was a stickler for her being home on time. So we devised a plan to leave the venue early, have enough time for. ahem, nookie, and then I would run her home, following her bus. Dad thought she had caught the last bus home.

What's this got to do with the Morris? Do you remember that front bench seat, without a hand brake and gear stick in the way? It negated the need to climb in the back. Now at seventeen, going on eighteen, I knew that tab A went into slot B, but the things that lady taught me would make you blush, it nearly made the poor Morris blush.

About three months on and I thought that we were getting serious, especially when she wanted to chance me going bareback, and that was the sticking point. No risk of unplanned babies for me, not at eighteen. We went our different ways and poor old Morris who had been witness to my deflowering went too. One of the con rods parted company with it's piston, (must have been in sympathy,) and as I was offered fifteen quid for it, as it was, away it went.

There is a post script, sadly not of the Morris. That young lady disappeared from the social scene, then I heard that she had met someone, later I heard that they had married. Years later, by which time I too was married, I saw that lady, whilst sitting in my now current car. She was pushing a pram, there were two other children, one each side of the pram and she was expecting another. 

Seeing her, with her family, I felt an inner sense of happiness for her. She had her children, well done her. It wasn't for me, but we are all different and I was happy that she found a man to love her and father her children. I don't have any photos of her, nor would I ever share if I did, but, seeing as you are all such a great audience, I do have one photo that you might like. Remember that Morris?


----------



## Pappy

How about this fire alarm box?


----------



## Aunt Marg

Traditional, old-fashioned cloth diapers, diaper pins, and rubber pants


----------



## win231

RadishRose said:


> Things at school like mimeograph machines, paper cutters and the good, steel pencil sharpeners.
> Slate blackboards and clapping the erasers.


And the whole class laughing when the teacher erased the blackboard & drew a big line because she didn't see that piece of chalk one of us stuck in the eraser.

The "one of us" t'was I.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

applecruncher said:


> Girls not allowed to wear slacks to school, had to wear dresses/skirts even in cold weather.


Or snow pants under our skirts or dresses.  And don’t forget those sinful patent leather shoes!!!! 


applecruncher said:


> Girls not allowed to wear slacks to school, had to wear dresses/skirts even in cold weather.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

hollydolly said:


> Having to send a piece of tissue like paper called an airmail letter which took anything up to 3 weeks to arrive to your auntie in the USA or Canada.. and waiting for 3 more weeks for the reply...


Oh my gosh...I forgot about those! 


Sassycakes said:


> My Sister my Cousin Jimmy and I had a lot of fun using one of these.
> View attachment 75527


And how many kids could you fit in there . Remember checking each one to see if somebody forgot to take their change???


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

fmdog44 said:


> And skating on lumpy cracked sidewalks


And, peril of all perils, losing your key!!!!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

hollydolly said:


> Yes i know I'm a senior, but I don't ever remember not having a TV at home, so we must have had one pretty much around the time I was born...


We didn’t have one until I was maybe 5 or 6. The neighborhood kids would come and stand on our porch to watch it


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Fyrefox said:


> Shows on television like _*Howdy Doody*_.  My mother went to school with _"Buffalo Bob Smith."_


Wow!  She must have thought she died and went to celebrity heaven when he became Buffalo Bob . Remember Clarabelle and “kowabunga”??


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Aunt Bea said:


> Yup!
> 
> We used to stand on the hot air registers to warm up as long as we could before our bare feet started to burn.


So did we!!!!  And with a skirt on???  Pure heaven!!!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Ken N Tx said:


>


I gotta pair of brand new roller skates, you got a brand new key!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

hollydolly said:


> I knew what an outhouse was by the time I was a toddler ( altho we personally as a family didn't have one) ... !!!....
> 
> I doubt any youngsters would know what one was...


Oh lord how I hated those things. We didn’t have one but my aunts in the country did. I used to cry if I had to go in there. What if you fell in????


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

StarSong said:


> I never even saw the pictures until now!!!
> The people who thought up these crazy gadgets had way too much time on their hands...


But they were fun on a rainy day


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Lc jones said:


> Is this a slide rule?


Yup!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Aunt Bea said:


> *1952-* “Molly,” a ten-year-old strawberry roan, retired as the very last horse to pull a milk wagon in the city. A local tradition for years, the horses were well-loved by thousands of neighborhood children. One mother told the story of how she couldn’t put her child down for a nap each day until Molly had passed by on her route.


My grandpa delivered milk in a horse drawn wagon


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

terry123 said:


> Sonics still has car hops!


A&W and those frosty mugs of root beer. Yum!


----------



## fuzzybuddy

This never came up before i moved out of the house. My first appt. in  NYC, did not have a frost free freezer. Every month you wound up with 6 inches of ice buildup. And you just couldn't let it go. The ice would grow so you couldn't shut the freezer door, then this sagging glacier would keep the fridge door open. You had to chisel the stuff away, and NOT kill the fridge.


----------



## Aunt Marg

fuzzybuddy said:


> This never came up before i moved out of the house. My first appt. in  NYC, did not have a frost free freezer. Every month you wound up with 6 inches of ice buildup. And you just couldn't let it go.* The ice would grow so you couldn't shut the freezer door*, then this sagging glacier would keep the fridge door open. You had to chisel the stuff away, and NOT kill the fridge.


I remember so well!


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Marg said:


> I remember so well!


So do I!!!  Well into the 1970s!


----------



## Aunt Marg

StarSong said:


> So do I!!!  Well into the 1970s!


I'm trying to think of the turning-point for me. 

Would have been sometime around the late 80's, and boy, was I ever happy to see the old refrigerator go!

So happy in fact, on the day my new fridge arrived, I didn't even bother to defrost the freezer compartment, I just cleaned out all of the things, closed the door, and told the delivery guys to "take it away"!

One of the best feelings I had seeing that old beast out the door!

I remember the elation my mom exhibited when she got her very first electric, automatic washing machine to replace her old wringer washing machine. Same sort of thing.

How us homemakers appreciate having quality appliances.


----------



## RadishRose

horseless carriage said:


> As a young man there were two things prominent in my life. Cars and women, the latter being more dreamed than actual. But I can remember cars from way back. My first car was a 1955 Hillman Husky, I was 17, passed my driving test a week after my birthday. The Husky was quite a forgettable car, but I might digress a little bit about it another time. My second car that cost me all of fifteen quid, was a Morris Oxford. What type? Black, such was knowledge of cars, models and variations. But my Morris had a front bench seat. It also had an under dash ratchet hand brake and column change gears.
> 
> One of the best things that happened in my early youth was that I learned to dance. Latin, Ballroom, Jive that sort of thing, very handy because most towns and cities back then had ballroom dance floors. When the bands of the late fifties and sixties toured, it would be at a ballroom venue. Being a dancer gave me an advantage over those lads who would hang around in groups, hands in pockets, waiting for the DJ to play a slow smoochy record so that they could ask the lady of their desire to dance.
> 
> One young lady in particular took a complimentary interest in me. She was rather an accomplished dancer, so we got on very well. After a week or so, I started to run her home, there would always be the furtive kiss and a cuddle and then she would be off into her home. The kisses and cuddles became a little more adventurous but the problem was, her Dad was a stickler for her being home on time. So we devised a plan to leave the venue early, have enough time for. ahem, nookie, and then I would run her home, following her bus. Dad thought she had caught the last bus home.
> 
> What's this got to do with the Morris? Do you remember that front bench seat, without a hand brake and gear stick in the way? It negated the need to climb in the back. Now at seventeen, going on eighteen, I knew that tab A went into slot B, but the things that lady taught me would make you blush, it nearly made the poor Morris blush.
> 
> About three months on and I thought that we were getting serious, especially when she wanted to chance me going bareback, and that was the sticking point. No risk of unplanned babies for me, not at eighteen. We went our different ways and poor old Morris who had been witness to my deflowering went too. One of the con rods parted company with it's piston, (must have been in sympathy,) and as I was offered fifteen quid for it, as it was, away it went.
> 
> There is a post script, sadly not of the Morris. That young lady disappeared from the social scene, then I heard that she had met someone, later I heard that they had married. Years later, by which time I too was married, I saw that lady, whilst sitting in my now current car. She was pushing a pram, there were two other children, one each side of the pram and she was expecting another.
> 
> Seeing her, with her family, I felt an inner sense of happiness for her. She had her children, well done her. It wasn't for me, but we are all different and I was happy that she found a man to love her and father her children. I don't have any photos of her, nor would I ever share if I did, but, seeing as you are all such a great audience, I do have one photo that you might like. Remember that Morris?
> View attachment 143657


What a story!


----------



## hollydolly

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Or snow pants under our skirts or dresses.  And don’t forget those sinful patent leather shoes!!!!


dya remember cleaning patent leather shoes with vaseline, and buffing them up to a mirror shine ?


----------



## Pepper

*


----------



## Pepper

Really good Rock 'n Roll.


----------



## hollydolly

oooh just thought of another...remember having to stitch up your tights or stockings when they got a hole in them ?...or dabbing a little clear nail varnish to stop the run until you got home and could sew them, 9 times out of 10 the only nail varnish we had was dayglo pink  ?.. we lived in dread of being at work and getting a ladder in our tight,  ha !! kids would be laughing their socks off at that today


----------



## RobinWren

hollydolly said:


> shiny razor sharp sandpaper masquerading as toilet roll


thanks for all the reminders, they made me laugh. The best was this toilet paper, it was horrible but that is what we had at that point in our lives together with coloured tissues, just thought of that. My laugh for the day. Is that a double roll? it looks very long.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Aunt Bea said:


> The refrigerator with the tiny freezer compartment and the metal ice cube trays or maybe having a television made out of wood.


I remember the ice-man bringing in a big chunk of ice...dripping all over the kitchen floor.


----------



## hollydolly

RobinWren said:


> thanks for all the reminders, they made me laugh. The best was this toilet paper, it was horrible but that is what we had at that point in our lives together with coloured tissues, just thought of that. My laugh for the day. Is that a double roll? it looks very long.


oooh coloured tissues, I'd forgotten about them... I wish we could still get those.. We can still get coloured Loo roll here but not in the supermarkets any more... and no, that's not a long Izal roll, lol... just a close up...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ruby Rose said:


> I remember the ice-man bringing in a big chunk of ice...dripping all over the kitchen floor.


We had a house with a small hole drilled in the kitchen floor.  The hole was for a small hose from the icebox that allowed it to drain into the cellar.  That saved the messy chore of emptying the catch basin in the base of the icebox.

I read about an ice company in our town that became concerned over the excessive loss of ice due to melting on the delivery wagons. It was baffling to them because not all of the wagons experienced the same issue.  The company hired men to look into the problem and found that the drivers of the problem wagons were trading blocks of ice to the local saloons on their route in exchange for a cold glass or two of draft beer.


----------



## Aunt Bea

RobinWren said:


> thanks for all the reminders, they made me laugh. The best was this toilet paper, it was horrible but that is what we had at that point in our lives together with coloured tissues, just thought of that. My laugh for the day. Is that a double roll? it looks very long.


I remember when we used to be forced into making mountains of paper carnations from pastel-colored tissues and bobby pins as decorations for wedding and baby showers.


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> I remember when we used to be forced into making mountains of paper carnations from pastel-colored tissues and bobby pins as decorations for wedding and baby showers.
> 
> View attachment 144683


Oh I'd forgotten all about that too.... see there's something good about getting older after all...


----------



## Mr. Ed

https://happymag.tv/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/RecordStore2.jpg

Record stores


----------



## Ruby Rose

hollydolly said:


> Oh I'd forgotten all about that too.... see there's something good about getting older after all...


Seeing we are in the midst of a rather cold windy snowstorm at this time and everywhere humans and animals alike are seeking warmth and shelter (as for me this morn, I stayed in as the wind tends to try to knock me over...no respect) an old huge coal furnace comes to mind. 'Twas in the 50s, we moved to the big city. The house Dad rented was heated with a huge coal furnace in the basement. There was actually a room complete with window and door in the corner of the basement. It was called the 'coal room'. A coal truck would come complete with a big shute that he stuck in the window and soon you would hear various sounds of the coal hunks rolling down that chute. It was exciting! It was one of my jobs to keep the coal pail full always ready for use. My brothers were in charge of disposing the hot embers and Dad fed the monster! Team work! My clothes picked up a scent of coal...can't remember if it was pleasant or unpleasant. Now...years later while living in Germany, the small abode we rented was heated with coal using a small cast iron stove in the living room. It brought back memories but also a houseful of smoke and a very black face as I forgot to open the damper!


----------



## RobinWren

hollydolly said:


> LOL..I'm 64 and even_* I *_haven't a clue what half of your list is...


----------



## RobinWren

you are not old enough I remember coal when I was very young but then we switched to coke, I think London banned coal?


----------



## hollydolly

RobinWren said:


> you are not old enough I remember coal when I was very young but then we switched to coke, I think London banned coal?


I remember coal very well... my father was a coal-man when I was  very small... and even almost right into the 70's my granny still had to shovel coal from her bunker up into her little flat, and into the  Brass coal  box scuttle in her hearth ...  and when I was tiny around 5 or 6  I lived with my granny, and  that coal box was my favourite seat in the warmth of the hearth. .. it looked very much like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We didn't ban coal in the Uk we just changed to smokeless fuel for domestic use many years ago, but co-incidentally coal and wet wood is to be banned for domestic use as from this year... 

When I moved into my 3rd naval married quarter in the late 70's it was a coal fire there too.. so I have had plenty experience cleaning out and lighting fires... and having coal delivered.. 

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/government-takes-action-to-cut-pollution-from-household-burning


----------



## Fyrefox

Remember simple toys and amusements like Chinese finger traps, pop guns, and paddle balls?


----------



## Aunt Marg

Fyrefox said:


> Remember simple toys and amusements like Chinese finger traps, pop guns, and paddle balls?
> 
> View attachment 144884


Chinese finger traps, I don't remember, but pop guns and paddle balls, absolutely!


----------



## tbeltrans

Affordable higher education.

Tony


----------



## Ruby Rose

I am an octogenarian and my list is long.


----------



## Ruby Rose

RobinWren said:


> you are not old enough I remember coal when I was very young but then we switched to coke, I think London banned coal?


That's right!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruby Rose said:


> I am an octogenarian and my list is long.


I'm not even an octogenarian and my list is long!


----------



## Ruby Rose

hollydolly said:


> I remember coal very well... my father was a coal-man when I was  very small... and even almost right into the 70's my granny still had to shovel coal from her bunker up into her little flat, and into the  Brass coal  box scuttle in her hearth ...  and when I was tiny around 5 or 6  I lived with my granny, and  that coal box was my favourite seat in the warmth of the hearth. .. it looked very much like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't ban coal in the Uk we just changed to smokeless fuel for domestic use many years ago, but co-incidentally coal and wet wood is to be banned for domestic use as from this year...
> 
> When I moved into my 3rd naval married quarter in the late 70's it was a coal fire there too.. so I have had plenty experience cleaning out and lighting fires... and having coal delivered..
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/news/government-takes-action-to-cut-pollution-from-household-burning


Love the coal box!


----------



## hollydolly

Ruby Rose said:


> Love the coal box!


...so did I it was my favourite seat in my granny's house...  sometimes I'm tempted to buy one from an auction house, just for old times sake, but I wouldn't have anywhere to use it


----------



## tbeltrans

I was born in 1953 in Queens, NY.  We moved out to Westchester when I was probably 2 or so, which would be around 1955.  My parents had bought an old farmhouse that had a coal burning furnace.  I still remember the dump truck that delivered coal down a chute into our basement.  

It is likely that most people no longer had coal at that point, so we don't have to be REALLY old to have such memories.  It all depends on where we lived at various point sin our lives.  As another example, I knew people in small town Montana who still had only an outhouse in the mid 1970s.  By then, most people had indoor bathrooms, so it really depends on where you live at any given point in time.  It is probably safe to say that the older a person is, the more likely to have experienced these things because there was a time when these were the norm.

Tony


----------



## RobinWren

we had a coal scuttle either side of the fireplace but they both had a seat on them and they were joined together by a fender? Not sure if that's the word, it was a long thing? that went across the front of the fireplace. Sorry, senior moment.


----------



## hollydolly

RobinWren said:


> we had a coal scuttle either side of the fireplace but they both had a seat on them and they were joined together by a fender? Not sure if that's the word, it was a long thing? that went across the front of the fireplace. Sorry, senior moment.


something like this ?







or this ?.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or this...


----------



## Lewkat

Skate keys
Rotary dial phones
78 records
Bicycle tire pump
Bicycle tire patch kit
Pens where you inserted your own nib and dipped it in ink
Slide rule 
Book straps


----------



## RobinWren

hollydolly said:


> something like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this ?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this...


the first pic, exactly except it was hammered metal and had a green seat. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## RobinWren

RobinWren said:


> the first pic, exactly except it was hammered metal and had a green seat. Thanks for the memory.


the piece in the front slotted into the sides.


----------



## Ruby Rose

hollydolly said:


> something like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this ?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this...


Wow...sure looks classy!


----------



## Butterfly

Aunt Bea said:


> I remember when we used to be forced into making mountains of paper carnations from pastel-colored tissues and bobby pins as decorations for wedding and baby showers.
> 
> View attachment 144683


I remember that, too, and I used to hate it.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Do you remember cars without air conditioners? Cars with air conditioner kits under the dashboard? Cars with a middle consol? The Daytona Charger, Super Bee, The Judge, Hurst Olds, MG Midget, Triumph TR4 (I had one) American Motors Gremlin, AMX Rambler, those were the days


----------



## Ruby Rose

Mr. Ed said:


> Do you remember cars without air conditioners? Cars with air conditioner kits under the dashboard? Cars with a middle consol? The Daytona Charger, Super Bee, The Judge, Hurst Olds, MG Midget, Triumph TR4 (I had one) American Motors Gremlin, AMX Rambler, those were the days


We borrowed and drove an MG Midget in Spain...'twas a great little car!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Mr. Ed said:


> *Do you remember cars without air conditioners*? Cars with air conditioner kits under the dashboard? Cars with a middle consol? The Daytona Charger, Super Bee, The Judge, Hurst Olds, MG Midget, Triumph TR4 (I had one) American Motors Gremlin, AMX Rambler, those were the days


Do I remember? Goodness, yes, that's all I ever knew until I got into my 20's.

Family vacations at the height of summer have kept the memories fresh... burning the backs of ones legs on vinyl-coated seating that was just a few degrees away from melting, and sweating from the start of the trip to the end, with windows fully down all around, where nothing but turbulence and wind-noise filled the vehicles cabin.


----------



## tbeltrans

Ruby Rose said:


> We borrowed and drove an MG Midget in Spain...'twas a great little car!


When I was little and we lived in NYC, we had a neighbor who had one of these...



I want one.

Tony


----------



## Avon

Mr. Ed said:


> Do you remember cars without air conditioners? Cars with air conditioner kits under the dashboard? Cars with a middle consol? The Daytona Charger, Super Bee, The Judge, Hurst Olds, MG Midget, Triumph TR4 (I had one) American Motors Gremlin, AMX Rambler, those were the days


----------



## Avon

Mr. Ed said:


> Do you remember cars without air conditioners? Cars with air conditioner kits under the dashboard? Cars with a middle consol? The Daytona Charger, Super Bee, The Judge, Hurst Olds, MG Midget, Triumph TR4 (I had one) American Motors Gremlin, AMX Rambler, those were the days


Never heard of them, but my baby could do with one if the top is up.  Then in twenty years, it has only been up for 20 minutes, alfresco me.


----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## tbeltrans

Mr. Ed said:


> Do you remember cars without air conditioners? Cars with air conditioner kits under the dashboard? Cars with a middle consol? The Daytona Charger, Super Bee, The Judge, Hurst Olds, MG Midget, Triumph TR4 (I had one) American Motors Gremlin, AMX Rambler, those were the days


I remember most of these.  The drummer in our road band had The Judge.  I had a 1964 Chevelle SS with "4 on the floor" chrome shift with that "T" to go in reverse, 2 door hard top and 283.  I bought it used in 1977 in Sidney, Montana for $250.  I wish I still had it.  Mine was blue, but otherwise looked like the one in the picture.  Our band leader was much older than we were and he had one of those boring Chevy "dad mobiles" - 4 door that you would see mom and pop and kids out for a picnic in.



Tony


----------



## Mr. Ed

My first car was 1967 Charger white vinyl interior


----------



## Pappy

We use to have these all over town.


----------



## horseless carriage

Mr. Ed said:


> Do you remember cars without air conditioners? Cars with air conditioner kits under the dashboard? Cars with a middle console?


Remember? Are you serious? Our car doesn't have, in no particular order:
No more than four gears.
No self parking wipers
No multi-speed wipers
No windscreen washers
No power steering
No power anything
No radio
No laminated glass, windscreen or anywhere
No indicator flashers, (it has semaphore signals)
No fuel sensors, ( the tank is full when the fuel sloshes over your shoes.)
No buzzer to tell you that you have left a light on
No low fuel warning, so watch the gauge
No air conditioner (what's that?)
No, tell you what, there's not a lot it does have, but then again, that means there's not a lot to break down.


----------



## Mr. Ed

horseless carriage said:


> Remember? Are you serious? Our car doesn't have, in no particular order:
> No more than four gears.
> No self parking wipers
> No multi-speed wipers
> No windscreen washers
> No power steering
> No power anything
> No radio
> No laminated glass, windscreen or anywhere
> No indicator flashers, (it has semaphore signals)
> No fuel sensors, ( the tank is full when the fuel sloshes over your shoes.)
> No buzzer to tell you that you have left a light on
> No low fuel warning, so watch the gauge
> No air conditioner (what's that?)
> No, tell you what, there's not a lot it does have, but then again, that means there's not a lot to break down.
> View attachment 145637


yep, they don't make them like they used to.


----------



## Ken N Tx

1955 Crown Vic.


----------



## hollydolly

tbeltrans said:


> When I was little and we lived in NYC, we had a neighbor who had one of these...
> 
> View attachment 145626
> 
> I want one.
> 
> Tony


my friend own one almost exactly like that.. I've got a photo somewhere


----------



## Ruby Rose

horseless carriage said:


> Remember? Are you serious? Our car doesn't have, in no particular order:
> No more than four gears.
> No self parking wipers
> No multi-speed wipers
> No windscreen washers
> No power steering
> No power anything
> No radio
> No laminated glass, windscreen or anywhere
> No indicator flashers, (it has semaphore signals)
> No fuel sensors, ( the tank is full when the fuel sloshes over your shoes.)
> No buzzer to tell you that you have left a light on
> No low fuel warning, so watch the gauge
> No air conditioner (what's that?)
> No, tell you what, there's not a lot it does have, but then again, that means there's not a lot to break down.
> View attachment 145637


Sure looking good!


----------



## horseless carriage

Ruby Rose said:


> Sure looking good!


Thanks Ruby, have you seen this? 
https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...e-and-vinyl-records.53609/page-2#post-1609980
We had a paper boy years ago who, when he saw it, did the classic jaw drop.


----------



## albin

Food rations stamps, walking to school, walking home from school for lunch and then back to school, going to the movies and getting a free piece of dinnerware, a ticket got you two movies instead of one, baseball double headers(2 games for the price of one, newspapers with morning and afternoon editions,
blackout curtains....


----------



## Aunt Marg

Old-fashioned sanitary belts (with pins)


----------



## Sliverfox

^^ I hated those!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Sliverfox said:


> ^^ I hated those!


Yes!

I remember my mom having a few of these old jobbies, too.

Sanitary panties.

I never did go down the sanitary panties path, the old-fashioned oversized bulky pads were bad enough.


----------



## Ruby Rose

Aunt Marg said:


> Yes!
> 
> I remember my mom having a few of these old jobbies, too.
> 
> Sanitary panties.
> 
> I never did go down the sanitary panties path, the old-fashioned oversized bulky pads were bad enough.


you were lucky...all I had was an old white sheet torn into strips and safety pins!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruby Rose said:


> you were lucky...all I had was an old white sheet torn into strips and safety pins!


Not fun.

Instead of safety pins that could (and occasionally did pop open), we used diaper pins.


----------



## Pepper

Aunt Marg said:


> Instead of safety pins that could (and occasionally did pop open), we used *diaper pins.*


Of course you did!


----------



## Ruby Rose

Pepper said:


> Of course you did!


Never did have actual diaper pins...only good old safety pins...in fact it was my older brother  that saw my problem...told me all about it and he went to Mom who was always so busy with everyone and everything and she told him to rip up the old sheet and pass it on to me....'twas the good old days. My brother taught me and the others a lot things. Sure lucky he was around.


----------



## MrPants

Playing marbles


----------



## JonDouglas

There are so many:  Playing mumbelty-peg with your frog sticker, stoking and banking the fire in your coal furnace for the night, canning vegetables, darning socks, playing "kick the can", adjusting the TV antenna rotator, using a Captain Midnight secret decoder ring, etc. etc.


----------



## Pappy

Playing Mother May I.
Kick the can.
Hopscotch
Skipping stones
Returning bottles for movie money.


----------



## terry123

Pappy said:


> Playing Mother May I.
> Kick the can.
> Hopscotch
> Skipping stones
> Returning bottles for movie money.


Remember all of those!


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> The word '' tranny'' meant  Transistor radio...


It also meant a car's transmission, lol.


----------



## RadishRose

Dodge ball
Giant steps
Red light


----------



## Aunt Marg

RadishRose said:


> Dodge ball
> Giant steps
> Red light


How I loved dodge-ball! 

We played it all the time in elementary school, even had red balls like these.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Carbon paper


----------



## MrPants

Spam was not an unwanted message sent to your computer but something you ate


----------



## ProTruckDriver

MrPants said:


> Spam was not an unwanted message sent to your computer but something you ate
> 
> View attachment 147281


Yuck! I remember eating that as a kid.


----------



## RadishRose

ProTruckDriver said:


> Yuck! I remember eating that as a kid.


Not me!


----------



## Aunt Marg

ProTruckDriver said:


> Yuck! I remember eating that as a kid.


The stuff we used to eat was called Prem.

I remember my mom grating sweet pickles into the Prem and making sandwiches for our school lunches.

Also remember eating it lightly fried.


----------



## tbeltrans

OK, I'll play the "get off my lawn" card...

The question:

Things from your childhood that would baffle young people of today​
The answer:

The ability to think and speak in coherent sentences.

Though I don't honestly believe that due to the number of intelligent and aware young people I have met, I figured it needs to be said in a thread such as this just for good measure.  Now, GET OFF MY LAWN, KID!   

Tony


----------



## ProTruckDriver

We had a few of these Milk Vending Machines in our neighborhood that sold half gallon cartons of milk for 20 cents a half gallon. I remember my parents would give me a quarter to get milk. The machine would give me a nickel back. I'd take the milk home then hit the candy store. In those days a nickel bought a lot of candy.


----------



## MrPants

Aunt Marg said:


> The stuff we used to eat was called Prem.
> 
> I remember my mom grating sweet pickles into the Prem and making sandwiches for our school lunches.
> 
> Also remember eating it lightly fried.


Yeah; called Prem in Canada but Spam elsewhere. I too liked it fried or cooked over a campfire when I was a kid. Cheap and cheerful food product. Haven't had it in decades. Don't even know if it's still around.

It's odd how food product names, and actual ingredients, in Canada are often different elsewhere even though the same company makes the item world wide. Take Kraft Dinner for instance. That's the Canadian name but in the US it's called Kraft Macaroni & Cheese. In taste test comparisons (You Tube), it seems the Canadian version is better tasting. It's all in the cheese powder  
Anyway, I digress .... back to thread topic


----------



## charry

Icicles inside the Windows and outside Loos ...


----------



## charry

Aunt Marg said:


> The stuff we used to eat was called Prem.
> 
> I remember my mom grating sweet pickles into the Prem and making sandwiches for our school lunches.
> 
> Also remember eating it lightly fried.


Loved that , mum fried these in batter Mmmmm


----------



## charry

Aunt Marg said:


> The stuff we used to eat was called Prem.
> 
> I remember my mom grating sweet pickles into the Prem and making sandwiches for our school lunches.
> 
> Also remember eating it lightly fried.


We called it spam


----------



## Pappy

When us kids said gay, it meant we were happy.
We said the pledge to the flag every morning.
We rode our bikes to school and didn’t lock them up.
Marble games during recess. 
Yo-yos were the rage.
Pea shooters.
Hung baskets of flowers and candy on our girlfriends door on May Day.
Got our pants caught in the bike chain quite often. 
Had nickel popsicles with 2 sticks so you could share.
Saved baseball cards, or used them on our bike wheels to sound like a motor.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I had forgotten about sharing popsicles.


----------



## horseless carriage

Ask any child today who Nora is and they will probably think you mean a TV, film or book character. Ask any of my cohorts when I was a small boy at school and they will all tell you that Nora was the nit nurse. We used to have a regular visit at school by a nurse, she would examine the hair of each child looking out for head lice, or as we all called them nits.
So how did the nurse come by the sobriquet, Nora? Kids being kids would say that she was: "Nitty Nora, the bug explorer."


----------



## Aunt Marg

MrPants said:


> Yeah; called Prem in Canada but Spam elsewhere. I too liked it fried or cooked over a campfire when I was a kid. Cheap and cheerful food product. Haven't had it in decades. Don't even know if it's still around.
> 
> It's odd how food product names, and actual ingredients, in Canada are often different elsewhere even though the same company makes the item world wide. Take Kraft Dinner for instance. That's the Canadian name but in the US it's called Kraft Macaroni & Cheese. In taste test comparisons (You Tube), it seems the Canadian version is better tasting. It's all in the cheese powder
> Anyway, I digress .... back to thread topic


Prem is still around, MrPants! 

Haven't had it in ages. As for Kraft Dinner, very interesting. Must be the Canadian cheddar they use in it. LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg

charry said:


> Loved that , mum fried these in batter Mmmmm


OMG, the battered version sounds delish, Charry!


----------



## Aunt Marg

charry said:


> We called it spam


Was just having a chuckle thinking about the old Dr. Seuss book, Green Eggs and Ham, and how if I were writing the book now I would name it, Green Eggs and Spam.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Grade school cookie moms!

Thinking about how lucky I was to grow up in a time when the local cookie moms, mine included, found the time and the money in the food budget to make sure that we always had a special treat for various school events.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Aunt Bea said:


> Grade school cookie moms!
> 
> Thinking about how lucky I was to grow up in a time when the local cookie moms, mine included, found the time and the money in the food budget to make sure that we always had a special treat for various school events.


I never forgot about the school-grade cookie and square moms when I was growing up and in elementary school.

My mom didn't have the means, but I certainly do remember a few kids arriving at school with a little something their moms had so graciously prepared for the class, especially for those special times throughout the year such as Christmas.


----------



## Sassycakes

*I still remember, hiding under your school desk to protect yourself from an atomic Bomb.*


----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Ellen Marie

Things from your childhood that would baffle young people of today....planning on getting to work on time.​


----------



## hollydolly

Ellen Marie said:


> Things from your childhood that would baffle young people of today....planning on getting to work on time.​


well not all of them thank goodness, but I get your drift


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> Ask any child today who Nora is and they will probably think you mean a TV, film or book character. Ask any of my cohorts when I was a small boy at school and they will all tell you that Nora was the nit nurse. We used to have a regular visit at school by a nurse, she would examine the hair of each child looking out for head lice, or as we all called them nits.
> So how did the nurse come by the sobriquet, Nora? Kids being kids would say that she was: "Nitty Nora, the bug explorer."


ha ! I never knew why she was always called Nora, ....that's enlightened me after all these years...


----------



## izzy

RadishRose said:


> a rotary egg beater


Still have mine.  Pancakes and a workout all in one


----------



## Pappy

How about the old washboards. I had one on my clubhouse door saying no girls allowed. Then I grew up.


----------



## dobielvr

Pay phones.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> How about the old washboards. I had one on my clubhouse door saying no girls allowed. Then I grew up.
> 
> View attachment 148459


when I was little and before my mother had a single tub washing machine with a wringer... ( we were poor).. she would scrub the clothes for 6 people on one of those, and her knuckles were always red raw..., I still remember  the smell of the sunlight soap


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pappy said:


> How about the old washboards. I had one on my clubhouse door saying no girls allowed. Then I grew up.
> 
> View attachment 148459


The old laundry sink had one built into it.


----------



## JonDouglas

How about a "mangle"?  One of my aunts had one back in the late 40s and early 50s.


----------



## hollydolly

this is similar to the mangle my mum had clamped to the sink ( this was in the 60's..as I said, we were poor).. she would fold the sheets and feed them into the mangle and I would have to turn the handle...very tough job when you're 11 or 12 years old  years old...






then she was given a single tub with a smaller mangle.. took ages to wash for 6 people, we'd have to fill it, and wash the whites, then empty and refill and wash coloureds , then empty and refill and wash towels etc..  and that thing would dance around the kitchen like Fred Astaire  on speed..  but at least it saved her knuckles...


----------



## MrPants

Paddle-Ball; a game you could play even if you had no friends!


----------



## Gary O'

Things from your childhood that would baffle young people of today​

Doubt the kiddies of today would get the old phones


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Things from your childhood that would baffle young people of today​
> 
> Doubt the kiddies of today would get the old phonesView attachment 148478


You're right, they don't.


----------



## Pappy

How about pay toilets:
Here I sit all broken hearted,
Came to poop and only farted.
Yesterday, I took a chance,
Saved my dime and s—- my pants...


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> How about pay toilets:
> Here I sit all broken hearted,
> Came to poop and only farted.
> Yesterday, I took a chance,
> Saved my dime and s—- my pants...


lol we always would write that and similar on toilet walls when we were kids....


----------



## JonDouglas

hollydolly said:


> this is similar to the mangle my mum had clamped to the sink ( this was in the 60's..as I said, we were poor).. she would fold the sheets and feed them into the mangle and I would have to turn the handle...very tough job when you're 11 or 12 years old  years old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then she was given a single tub with a smaller mangle.. took ages to wash for 6 people, we'd have to fill it, and wash the whites, then empty and refill and wash coloureds , then empty and refill and wash towels etc..  and that thing would dance around the kitchen like Fred Astaire  on speed..  but at least it saved her knuckles...


Another inmate at the asylum I hang out in took this picture of an old washer he restored and donated to a museum. 






A little before my time, it was a washing mechanism I had never seen before.  Even my oldest and poorest relatives had something with a rotating agitator in it.


----------



## Pepper

Did anyone say "mimeograph?"


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pepper said:


> Did anyone say "mimeograph?"


I loved the smell of the fresh ditto or spirit master machine copies in school.


----------



## Irwin

Intellectuals. What passes for intellectualism these days is but a mere shadow of what it was back in the 60s.

People were pretentious, but it was fun.


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> lol we always would write that and similar on toilet walls when we were kids....


Yep....that’s where I got it from...


----------



## Phoenix

Not having a phone at all.  There weren't any lines out where I lived.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Just about every day young people nowadays argue over who was better ~ Le Bron James or Michael Jordan?
Pardon my bias but, phooey I say!
Wilt Chamberlain was the absolute GREATEST basketball player who ever lived.  Anyone who denies that either never saw him play or just doesn't understand the sport.   You just had to see videos of his games to know what I mean.  He was the BEST,  ever!
The GREATEST!


----------

